# Spot Lights



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm looking for ideas for spotlights for a store we are doing work at. The customer wants spotlights to highlight various merchandise in the store. They want to be able to swivel them when they feel like it. Looking for an affordable LED option. 9-10' open ceiling. Not interested in using track lighting.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Weatherproof lampholders and PAR30 LED lamps.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MTW said:


> Weatherproof lampholders and PAR30 LED lamps.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I'm looking for ideas for spotlights for a store we are doing work at. The customer wants spotlights to highlight various merchandise in the store. They want to be able to swivel them when they feel like it. Looking for an affordable LED option. 9-10' open ceiling. Not interested in using track lighting.


Assuming access above ceiling , what about low voltage recess 4"cans
with directional apertures (the ones that throw a narrower beam as
opposed to the wider spread?)

Iv'e used those to highlight art work..they work good and 10' isn't that high.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Ceiling or wall mounted? What kind of store(theme)?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> *Assuming access above ceiling* , what about low voltage recess 4"cans
> with directional apertures (the ones that throw a narrower beam as
> opposed to the wider spread?)
> 
> Iv'e used those to highlight art work..they work good and 10' isn't that high.


He said 'open' ceiling so I figure no way to use cans.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> Ceiling or wall mounted? What kind of store(theme)?


Ceiling mounted. Open ceiling. The store goes into homes and cleans them out. They then sell the items they can in a warehouse type store. To me it looks like a hoarders house on steroids.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> He said 'open' ceiling so I figure no way to use cans.


oh


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Ceiling mounted. Open ceiling. The store goes into homes and cleans them out. They then sell the items they can in a warehouse type store. To me it looks like a hoarders house on steroids.


so the ceiling is iron grid / flat roof above?

aircraft cable?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Ceiling mounted. Open ceiling. The store goes into homes and cleans them out. They then sell the items they can in a warehouse type store. To me it looks like a hoarders house on steroids.


So my idea was perfect then.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> So my idea was perfect then.


It's under consideration. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

lighterup said:


> so the ceiling is iron grid / flat roof above?
> 
> aircraft cable?


Open wood trusses.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> It's under consideration. Thanks for your input.


No worries.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Open wood trusses.


then why can't you use the cans?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> No worries.


No Problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

lighterup said:


> then why can't you use the cans?


It was considered but, customer doesn't want us to use them.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> No Problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's one.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> Here's one.


Great idea if they were unloading semis.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Great idea if they were unloading semis.


You asked for ideas!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Why not track? do you not have the imagination? I just lit a theater with econolight crap for about half price and it did an awesome job. Open up your mind or get run over.


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> Why not track?


cus track is whack! 
Just kidding, I do use track once in a while


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/Battery-powe...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=VY62APP8J81MYHR2QAWC


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I gotta second track.... Nothing else gives a customer the simple adjustability, anything else is gonna be twice as expensive and require an electrician to move....


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You could use outdoor flood lights...










Adjustable pendants...

http://www.delmarfans.com/lighting/pendants/adjustable/


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

http://www.lightology.com/index.php?module=prod_detail&prod_id=49201&cat_id=10









Texting and Driving


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There are reading lights with a flexible gooseneck, they are made to be installed on walls but I'd think they'd work on the ceiling too...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Look in the track light fixture catalog . They sell a single point fixture canopy that has a spot to stick any track fixture head into that one opening in the center. I do this a lot , but I don't recall right now what the catalog number is. Hell right now I have a brain fart remembering the track lighting company name..... The big one..... it's ........... crap. 



Note: this is composed at 6:09 am my time..


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Look in the track light fixture catalog . They sell a single point fixture canopy that has a spot to stick any track fixture head into that one opening in the center. I do this a lot , but I don't recall right now what the catalog number is. Hell right now I have a brain fart remembering the track lighting company name..... The big one..... it's ........... crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: this is composed at 6:09 am my time..


Monopoint track heads is what I would do too, if straight up track lighting wasnt an option. Low profile, lets you rotate and tilt wherever you want, and pretty affordable.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Look in the track light fixture catalog . They sell a single point fixture canopy that has a spot to stick any track fixture head into that one opening in the center. I do this a lot , but I don't recall right now what the catalog number is. Hell right now I have a brain fart remembering the track lighting company name..... The big one..... it's ........... crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: this is composed at 6:09 am my time..



Like a JUNO T40BL monopoint adapter:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

That's the one. Jeez, I felt so sack headed this morning I drank a Red Bull before leaving the house. I haven't touched one for months , but that was my condition after waking up at 4:00 am today.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> That's the one. Jeez, I felt so sack headed this morning I drank a Red Bull before leaving the house. I haven't touched one for months , but that was my condition after waking up at 4:00 am today.


I'm great at 0400 it's 1830-2130 that I'm normally worthless


----------

